# UL Spot Identification



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if someone knows where this spot is on Utah Lake. These guys were catching a lot of big bass and that's where I want to be. I know it's not a lot to work with, but any help is appreciated. The building and phone poles look familiar, but I can't quite put my finger on it. Feel free to PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

How much is it worth to you?


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

A lot. I've got a bad case of bass fever and I need some on my line:!:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the flag, building and the canyon in the background it isn't that hard to figure out.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I love local outdoor shows, unless they're filming in an area I like to fish or hunt :shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks to me like it is the southwest end .....>>O


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brfisherman17 said:


> A lot. I've got a bad case of bass fever and I need some on my line:!:


Check your PM.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Got it figured out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brfisherman17 said:


> A lot. I've got a bad case of bass fever and I need some on my line:!:


Is this what you are looking for?;-) (caught tonight)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Catherder, looks like your daughter in going to give that bass back to you.


----------

